# [SOLVED] Vista laptop slow in accessing NAS



## D-Day (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi, I have a home network setup. A Windows XP desktop, and two laptops running XP and Vista. The laptops are connected through a wireless router while the desktop is wired. I also have a network attached storage attached to the router. It's basically a Cnet CLD-101 NAS case with a 10 gig hard drive (which I'll change later).

The NAS hard drive has just one public folder that contains all the files I have stored. The problem is that while my Vista laptop has no problem accessing the root folder, it takes about 20 mins to read the files in the public folder regardless of how many there are. Both the other XP machines can access the folder normally, it's just the Vista laptop and it happens whether it is wired or wireless.

Now if I were to attach the NAS to the Vista laptop directly through either the usb or ethernet connection then it has no problems. I already tried reformatting the NAS hard drive.

The Vista laptop is running Vista home premium sp1, btw.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Vista laptop slow in accessing NAS*

There are many issues with Vista and stand-alone NAS units, this is due to them using Linux and SAMBA to provide the server services. You need to check with the NAS maker and see if there's a Vista compatible version of software for this unit available.


----------



## D-Day (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Vista laptop slow in accessing NAS*

Darn, the documentation doesn't say anything about Vista. Guess that's what I get for buying cheap hardware on a whim.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Vista laptop slow in accessing NAS*

I have a couple of units here that have varied success with Vista. OTOH, I also have a D-Link DNS-323 that's lightning fast and works fine with Vista. :smile:


----------



## D-Day (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Vista laptop slow in accessing NAS*

Ok it took a while but I finally found a firmware update. It's not perfect but Vista now accesses the drive as fast as the XP machines.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Vista laptop slow in accessing NAS*

Thanks for the feedback.


----------

